# dexedrine and clonazepam combo a good idea?



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

currently trying 5mg dex and 0.75 klonopin and was wondering if i should put the benzo in as well when i use it, i havent tried the dex yet but i'll know tomorrow


----------



## decadeAndAHalfOfSA (Jul 11, 2011)

Benzos are terrible if you are going to be taking them daily on a long term basis.

www.benzowithdrawal.com


----------



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

I use my benzo for the Vyvanse comedown which works good.


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

decadeAndAHalfOfSA said:


> Benzos are terrible if you are going to be taking them daily on a long term basis.
> 
> www.benzowithdrawal.com


lol i know,i don't take them daily and planning to stop in 2 weeks



Bacon said:


> I use my benzo for the Vyvanse comedown which works good.


hmmm, just took my first dex 15 mins ago....eagerly awaiting the positive effects


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

so the pill has offically kicked in, at 5mg it doesnt feel like heaps just a mild nearing moderate energy boost, feeling talkative and have energy.

gonna go for a walk see how i go, then later today at the 2nd dose im gonna go to the shopping centre to see how i go.

it doesnt feel like much, probably because ofthe fact that its only 5mg lol


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

decadeAndAHalfOfSA said:


> Benzos are terrible if you are going to be taking them daily on a long term basis.
> 
> www.benzowithdrawal.com


Benzos are pure evil. Blah, Blah, Blah.:roll


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

super said:


> currently trying 5mg dex


Is this CR or IR version? I take the immediate release version (vastly less expensive) with Xanax.


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

UltraShy said:


> Is this CR or IR version? I take the immediate release version (vastly less expensive) with Xanax.


instant release, the only amphetamine available here!


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

super said:


> instant release, the only amphetamine available here!


Trust me when I tell you you're not missing anything with not having the CR version.


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

UltraShy said:


> Trust me when I tell you you're not missing anything with not having the CR version.


lol, ive heard.
dex is probably the best stim anyway
the 'comedown' is just a blank sort of feeling but really mild, its worth it though

went to a new school today for orientation, it went pretty well. i was satisfied, met this cute girl too, on my way to making more friends


----------



## hanzsolo (Jan 2, 2011)

Clonazepam + Dexedrine is my fave combo - but there can definitely be tolerance and dependance issues at some point. Memantine seems to help, but it's another med thrown into the mix.. Best to use dex and benzo PRN as needed if possible.

Clon + Dex (or adderall) totally eliminates my social anxiety, my general anxiety, puts me in a great mood, and helps me focus big time !! 

Unfortunately as mentioned above, after a month (or less) of almost daily dosing, tolerance set in for the stimulants, and the uplifting pro-social feelings were much lower (for me). Plus the anxiety was higher. I don't believe this happens with everyone though, but something to keep in mind if you're taking stimulants regularly. 

Which is why I added memantine - Now I take dexedrine 6 days per week and every dose is like the first time I took it, zero tolerance, pro social, great mood, works amazing, and is partly neuroprotective..

Unless I fry my brain on this current regime, I will be on it for a long time to come 

Best of Luck


----------



## Canadian4Life (Sep 27, 2010)

Yeah it's an alright combo. 25mg of dexedrine and .25mg of clonazepam daily works for me


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

hanzsolo said:


> Clonazepam + Dexedrine is my fave combo - but there can definitely be tolerance and dependance issues at some point. Memantine seems to help, but it's another med thrown into the mix.. Best to use dex and benzo PRN as needed if possible.
> 
> Clon + Dex (or adderall) totally eliminates my social anxiety, my general anxiety, puts me in a great mood, and helps me focus big time !!
> 
> ...


thanks for your view on this!
i tried dex the other day, i started at 5mg it was okay i defiantly felt an energy boost and some anti sa effect but if i go to somewhere like a shopping centre i'll get paranoid as ****.

its mainly because theres always someone i know there and i was right again, when i went the other day i saw this girl i knew haha, anyway ive been on the clonazepam for 3 weeks and stopping for 4 days to see how i go, and from there i'll only use it 2 times a week and/or taper off it.

at the moment i feel really loopy (stopped taking them) but it could be because i didnt sleep that much or maybe because my body was used to having that **** in my system on most days.

i tried 7.5mg dex + 1.25 (more throughout the day) clonazepam for my first day,the effects of both was very subtle and i think there was too much benzo in that mix for me but i didnt feel drowsy until the dex wore off, it could be possible that the drug is still in my system and thats why im drowsy, i took a huge dose for the first day.

the day went well and thats all that really matters

with the dex, im only planning to use it 2-4 times a week, but im aiming for twice a week so the good effects keep working.

im going to try 10mg on its own and see how the effects go,for me my crash is very mild compared to ritalin, with dex i just feel a mild 'blank' feeling nothing unbearable. id love to add in mematine but i don't think my doc would lol

anyway, after starting my first day at college i felt like the old me. i felt confident and damn i felt ****ing good , next step is to talk to more classmates and expand my social circle and through that i'll make more friends. interesting challanges ahead.

p.s i feel really really weird/loopy so if this doesnt make 100% sense then excuse me lol



Canadian4Life said:


> Yeah it's an alright combo. 25mg of dexedrine and .25mg of clonazepam daily works for me


damn 25mg's!

how long have you been on the dex for and what are the effects like for you?


----------



## hanzsolo (Jan 2, 2011)

Hi, 

A few suggestions and comments;

If you don't plan on staying on clonazepam daily, and are only going to be using it PRN (which is your best bet btw), I suggest stopping ASAP since it's already 3 weeks that you're on it, and the longer you take it daily, the more difficult it will be to stop in my experience. 

The beginning always requires trial and error with dosage amounts, timing, combos, etc. Well maybe not just the beginnning haha, I still change things around :b 

I'm actually very grateful that I kept trying new meds and pushing forward through all the meds that didn't work for me in the past, otherwise I'd never be where I am today, which is happy  It took a ton of trial and error though, lots of patience, and discipline. My instinct is to change something right away if it's not working, but you need to give your body time to adjust so that you can get a proper read on how you react to the med in different situations and in general. 

As for ritalin, agreed !! I couldn;t stand the brain fog and crash from ritalin, it was terrible. I know some do ok with methylphenidate but I sure didn't after 1-2 weeks of usage.

And forget memantine, if you are only using stimulants 2 days per week then you should be be a-ok !!! 

Keep in mind, the less meds you're on, the better. They all have side effects, some known, some probably unknown. Try to take as few as possible to achieve the state you desire...

I know I'm on a cocktail myself with lots of potential side effects etc, but I'm old anyways so +/- 1,000,000 brain cells won't make a diff :teeth

Best of luck, keep the doses as low as possible, take the meds PRN when needed, and try to get lots of sleep, eat well and exercise. it all makes a difference in the end...


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

hanzsolo said:


> Hi,
> 
> A few suggestions and comments;
> 
> ...


haha yeah, the whole experimenting with what works best is hard as hell.
on monday im gonna be trying 10mg dex on its own and seeing how that goes.

my current clonazepam tolerance is about 1mg for an okay effect, do you think using both meds 2-3 times a week is okay? and for the dex, would it be enough to keep the good social effects?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I prefer to have ALL of Adderall XR, Dexedrine, Ritalin IR, and Concerta to choose from whenever I feel like it, but I seem to like Addy(Adderall XR) the best! 

I may give Memantine another try when I get off this stupid Zyprexa for good.


----------



## hanzsolo (Jan 2, 2011)

super said:


> haha yeah, the whole experimenting with what works best is hard as hell.
> on monday im gonna be trying 10mg dex on its own and seeing how that goes.
> 
> my current clonazepam tolerance is about 1mg for an okay effect, do you think using both meds 2-3 times a week is okay? and for the dex, would it be enough to keep the good social effects?


I couldnt say for sure whether 2-3 times a week will be ok with Clonazepam. Some develop tolerance and dependance issues quickly, others not. Plus Clonazepam has a very long half life, so it stays in your system for days. When I tried to stop it, I only got major withdrawal on the 4th day off, just to give you an idea (but I was dosing multiple times a day for 2 months so not a fair comparison).. Maybe some other more experienced members can comment here ???? I would think 2 times a week would be ok..

As for stimulants, yes for some people 2-3 times a week works great and it allows your neurotransmitters time to adjust and and return to baseline. For others, a tolerance develops no matter what after a certain amount of time on them. The trick is trying to limit yourself to 2-3 times per week when you see the difference on/off them. Just something to look out for..

It's really trial and error here, everyone is different..

Best of luck,


----------



## hanzsolo (Jan 2, 2011)

Dr House said:


> I prefer to have ALL of Adderall XR, Dexedrine, Ritalin IR, and Concerta to choose from whenever I feel like it, but I seem to like Addy(Adderall XR) the best!
> 
> I may give Memantine another try when I get off this stupid Zyprexa for good.


Hey doc 

Ya addy is awesome... I find it has more push than Dexedrine due to the 25% levo-amphetamine (which boosts NE) but sometimes causes more anxiety and a rougher come down in some. Plus the timing issues with XR on the come down.. But both are my faves also.

Apparently amphetamines (and more specifically adderall) are best for those that are ADD-I (primary inattentive).. I was told this by a member on this forum and on another one...

And ya, if you can give mem a shot I strongly recommend it, in case you haven't noticed by now haha...
Have a great weekend


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

I prefer carvedilol to offset stimulant anxiety, rather than benzos. Directly antagonises the increase in noradrenaline. If you need to take breaks from the drugs (like if using memantine for tolerance), you can stop Dex + carvedilol on weekends or whatever, but stopping benzos can cause seizures, and is unbearable once you get dependent.


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

euphoria said:


> I prefer carvedilol to offset stimulant anxiety, rather than benzos. Directly antagonises the increase in noradrenaline. If you need to take breaks from the drugs (like if using memantine for tolerance), you can stop Dex + carvedilol on weekends or whatever, but stopping benzos can cause seizures, and is unbearable once you get dependent.


do you think propranolol would help offset stim anxiety?
you sure its safe to mix those two together?

ive taken a break from klon ive been on it for 3 weeks and won't be taking it for a week and then after that i'll only take it 1-2 a week


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

super said:


> do you think propranolol would help offset stim anxiety?
> you sure its safe to mix those two together?
> 
> ive taken a break from klon ive been on it for 3 weeks and won't be taking it for a week and then after that i'll only take it 1-2 a week


It'd be premature to say carvedilol is safe with stims, but it seems to be based on several people's (and my) experience, plus the theoretical safety due to it being an alpha as well as beta blocker. Propranolol on the other hand is just a beta blocker, which doesn't stop stims increasing NE's action on the a1 receptor which raises blood pressure. Low doses of stims with it wouldn't be a risk probably, but not being an expert in cardiac pharmacology, I wouldn't risk it. So carvedilol is the way. And yes, it does stop the anxiety, at least partially. The lack of your heart beating through your chest in itself is quite a relief.


----------



## hanzsolo (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks for that info, I am looking into what to replace my clonazepam with (I hate to change anything since all is working so well now but worry about long term benzo usage).

I tried propranalol but wasn't crazy about it. Maybe will test carvedilol instead. 

Anyone tried holy basil ?? 
Or seredyn ?? 

Sorry if off topic, 

Enjoy your day !!!


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Combining alpha/beta blockers with stimulants, you do have to closely monitor their levels, know half lives, etc, because if you take something like carvedilol with Ritalin, the latter would wear off much more quickly than the longer acting carvedilol, which would then be lowering your blood pressure and pulse to well below baseline levels. Hypotension, possibly severe, is then possible. But carvedilol and Dexedrine have similar half lives.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

hanzsolo said:


> Thanks for that info, I am looking into what to replace my clonazepam with (I hate to change anything since all is working so well now but worry about long term benzo usage).
> 
> I tried propranalol but wasn't crazy about it. Maybe will test carvedilol instead.
> 
> ...


 Apperantly from the anecdotes ive read holy basis is the ****, after doing some reading and ****, i have to say it looks damn good on paper too, suposedly good for anxiety and if i recall correctly a study found it effective for GAD, i'l try to find it again, also had a good paper with a good research summery on this stuff.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

super said:


> do you think propranolol would help offset stim anxiety?
> you sure its safe to mix those two together?
> 
> ive taken a break from klon ive been on it for 3 weeks and won't be taking it for a week and then after that i'll only take it 1-2 a week


 In my experience beta blockers or carvedilol only help a bit with stimulant induced anxiety, only GHB and benzo's completely counteract it ime, but offcourse YMMV.


----------



## hanzsolo (Jan 2, 2011)

crayzyMed said:


> Apperantly from the anecdotes ive read holy basis is the ****, after doing some reading and ****, i have to say it looks damn good on paper too, suposedly good for anxiety and if i recall correctly a study found it effective for GAD, i'l try to find it again, also had a good paper with a good research summery on this stuff.


Thanks for the feedback, let me know if you find any additional supporting documentation on it.

But ya you;re right, in my experience, the only thing that helped the stimulant induced anxiety (to date) is clonazepam. I just worry about tolerance, dependance etc...


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

trying 10mg on its own today, taking it in 15 mins :clap

then its off to do a resume handout all over!
im either gonna be confident as **** or a wreck


----------



## hanzsolo (Jan 2, 2011)

super said:


> trying 10mg on its own today, taking it in 15 mins :clap
> 
> then its off to do a resume handout all over!
> im either gonna be confident as **** or a wreck


Best of luck


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

edit: its working  gonna finish my resume, print it off and head off to the shopping centre soon. may walk my dog before i go though see how my anxiety is! do you guys reckon i should make a log for dexedrine ? if so where do i put it  the 'feeling' i get is mild but i get a boost and feel good and confident and talkative BLAH BLAH BLAH  compared to ritalin this is way better, ritalin feels like a really strong coffee but speedy with a horrible crash like you jumped off a building lol


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

ugh crappy Dexedrine! makes me feel like ****. I'm better off with Ritalin or Caffeine late at night.


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

everyone diff doc ^^ can anyone explain why the 'energetic' really good effects only lasted 2 hours for me? its worn off and i feel a come down, its mild but i feel mehh i took my 2nd dose which is 5mg and i'll see how i feel, maybe my body needs to get used to it


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

super said:


> everyone diff doc ^^ can anyone explain why the 'energetic' really good effects only lasted 2 hours for me? its worn off and i feel a come down, its mild but i feel mehh i took my 2nd dose which is 5mg and i'll see how i feel, maybe my body needs to get used to it


That's what it's like for a lot of people, but it seems to become smoother and longer lasting once you've taken it for a few weeks. Unfortunately that's when the euphoric motivational part wears off too.


----------



## super (Sep 9, 2009)

euphoria said:


> That's what it's like for a lot of people, but it seems to become smoother and longer lasting once you've taken it for a few weeks. Unfortunately that's when the euphoric motivational part wears off too.


damn, well i guess i'll just take smaller doses more often on the days that i do take it.

cheers.


----------



## Canadian4Life (Sep 27, 2010)

> damn 25mg's!
> 
> how long have you been on the dex for and what are the effects like for you?


I have been on dex for 4 months. It helps me stay calm and focused and helps me socially. Good drug.


----------

